# My 'Tiels



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

This is what I've been busy with lately!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Beautiful tiels and pics! Looks like the head & tuft (not sure if called that) massage is really appreciated,


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I also have cockatiels, we have a grey girl and a white girl. Very nice 'tiels you have!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Gribouilli said:


> Beautiful tiels and pics! Looks like the head & tuft (not sure if called that) massage is really appreciated,


The tuft is a crest, lol, I believe.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Fraido said:


> The tuft is a crest, lol, I believe.


Yup!

That skritch was a jealousy tactic to get the other one to come closer to the camera


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I just noticed the little creeper in the back! Hilarious! That is definitely a good tactic, lol.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Fraido said:


> The tuft is a crest, lol, I believe.


Thanks for pointing out I made a mistake, I hate writing something wrong. I suspected tuft wasn't it, but couldn't come up with the right term, somehow. On some pics they seem to be smiling even laughing. Pic 4 is my favorite the lil guy looks like it says hi with his talon in the air!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Why must you post this? Lol. I just got over how cute tiels are. I've been wanting one so badly.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

nice pics pretty birds


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh my gosh, they are so pretty. :3 I LOVE birds. Would love to have some of my own, but I don't have the time for them right now. xP


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

How sweet! These guys are for sure cuties!


----------



## Dylan (Jun 12, 2016)

Beautiful birds! I have a pair of cockatiels too, and they are such characters!


----------

